# Weight Gain Post-Injury



## GGPR (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey all, I'm looking for a story involving a girl who suffers an injury and is unable to exercise for a period of time, which leads to her putting on weight. I realize there are probably multiple stories with this plot, but I read this story so long ago that I can't remember any more details. Any stories matching this description would be helpful! Thank you.


----------



## Britt Reid (Oct 10, 2013)

Try "_Not on the Team," _found here


----------



## Matt L. (Oct 12, 2013)

I think you're looking for this story.

http://thechangingmirror.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=105


----------



## dj2k1357 (May 19, 2014)

I seem to recall a story about a woman breaking her leg that I read a while ago, but I can't seem to find it anywhere. It's not either of these stories. She was skinny at first, and then she blossomed into a beautiful pear shaped woman.


----------

